# ProofCam PC 105 Dash Cam - any good ?



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Just changed my car insurance to Co-op and apparently i will be getting a "free" dashcam after 30 days "worth"... wait for it ... £59.99 !!!

It seems it will be a ProofCam PC 105 Dash Cam, according to their website.

Garbage or not ? worth bothering with ?


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Do you need to use it as part of the policy?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Just had a flyer through the post from the Co-op offering a house cam for taking on house insurance and a dashcam for car insurance be interested to see how good it is Mike.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

No its not mandatory use, its just a free gift with the policy. I had a look on the net and the dash cam is only £59.99 retail, so i am not expecting much.

I also took out house insurance with them Dave, so i do also get the home cam too - will report back when i get them, but i have to run the policy for 30 days before they post them out.

Coop seem quite cheap on insurance at the moment - got my car down from £550 (LOL) to £230 on a like-for-like basis.

I also got lots and lots of Coop points via the premium payments !! Yay !! :lol:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice saving Mike


----------

